
How We’ve Managed Growth Pains with Transparency and Communication - kirillzubovsky
https://medium.com/eventmobi/how-weve-managed-growth-pains-with-transparency-communication-fff18c8a0dfb
======
betsuni
The do less and do more model is very interesting. Great for getting feedback
on how the company is doing.

